# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  วอ วิทยุสื่อสาร IC-3GB รุ่น3ย่าน2ช่อง ครบวงจร ส่ง(พกง.)เก็บเงินปลายทางได้.

## vvv

ขายถูกสุดๆวิทยุสื่อสารIC-3GB 3ย่าน2ช่อง มาใหม่ล่าสุด ความแรง 7.4w. มีเครื่องเดียวคุ้มเลย.
●ข่าวดี!ส่ง(พกง.)เก็บเงินปลายทางได้. สอบถามได้น่ะ.(ใจดี)
■ซื้อ3ตัวขึ้นไปเป็นราคาส่ง สามารถรับ-ส่งได้ทั้ง
《ย่านแดง ย่านดำ ย่านUHF ได้ห》 ☆☆ มาตรฐานของวิทยุสื่อสาร☆☆ ส่งไกลถึง5-7กม.ยิ่งเพิ่มเสายิ่งไกล ●สินค้าเป็นของใหม่ 100% เหลือแค่อย่างล่ะ 15 เครื่องสุดท้าย
《ขายถูกเพราะเฮียใหญ่เลิกกิจการลดสินค้าราคาทุน》
■■มีราคาส่งด้วยน่ะครับ■■
คุณภาพเสียงดีเยื่ยมเพาะสุดๆ ●ข่าวดี!เก็บเงินปลายทางได้. สามารถฟังได้ทั้ง
■ย่านดำ 136-175 MHz
■ย่านแดง 200-260 MHz 
■ย่านUHF 400-520MHZ 
■มีFm
■มีสัญญาณฉุกเฉิน
■สามารถตั้งโทนได้!เพื่อไม่ให้มาใครรบกวนสัญญาณของเรา.
อุปกรณ์ที่มากับเครื่องมี
1.ตัวเครื่อง 
2.แบตเตอร์รี่
3.ที่ชาร์จ(แบบชาร์ตเข้าไว) 4.สายคล้องเข็มขัด 
5.กิ๊บหนีบแบต 6.คู่มือไทยและอังกฤษ 7.หูฟังอย่างดี เล่นง่ายพกพาสะดวกเล็กกะทัดรัด แบตเตอรี่ขายถูก อะไหล่หาง่าย ใช้ดีมากๆ (แต่คนส่วนใหญ่ไม่รู้จักเลยไม่ใช้กันทั้งๆที่คุณภาพดีเยื่ยมมากๆ)
《ขอดูภาพเพิ่มได้ที่LINEนะ》 

■อีก1ทางเลือกสำหรับส่งด่วน ส่งแบบแมสเซนเจอร์(เฉพาะกทม.และปริมณฑณและจังหวัดนนทบุรี)
☆☆☆รับประกันครับ☆☆☆
ใช้ได้ทั้งภายในและทั้งภายนอกเช่น.
▪โรงงานอุตสาหกรรม
▪ในโรงแรม
▪ในสถานที่ก่อสร้างรึไซร์งาน
▪โรงภาพยนตร์ 
▪โกดังเก็บของ
▪การท่องเที่ยว
▪ออกทริปต่างๆ นักปั่นจักรยาน
▪ตำรวจ ทหาร หน่วยงานต่างๆ
▪รปภ. อาสาสมัคร ครอบครัว
■สามารถเช็คประวัติการซื้อขายได้ที่ไทมไลน์Lineนะจร้า
สนใจทักID LINE= 0945705507
●ข่าวดี!สามารถเก็บเงินปลายทางได้ จะได้สบายใจทั้ง2ฝ่าย

●นัดรับของที่กทม.mrtบางซื่อ,btsจตุจักร,สนามหลวง,ประชาชื่น,สะพานควาย,เตาปูน,วงสว่าง,พระราม7,พุทธมณฑลสาย3,สาย4,สาย5,กระทุ่มแบน,อ้อมน้อย,อ้อมใหญ่,ปากซอยวัดท่าไม้ รึส่งไปรษณีย์EMSได้ครับ. 
(สอบถามข้อมูลได้ แม่ค้าใจดี)

■■แจ้งด่วน:ลูกค้าสามารถดูสินค้าทั้งหมดได้เพียงกดที่รูปภาพ....
ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ, ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ
ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ, ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ
ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ, ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ
ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ, ปลั๊กไฟ บางซื่อ

LINE ID = 0945705507 (ID)
Tel . = 0945705507
Tel . =0886444610

----------

